# Please ID this p



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

looks like a rhom to me. or possibly spilo cf But im not good a identifying. Nice lookin fish though


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

How about this one guys?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I say rhom also,but what kind,you got me.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

could be one of those guyana rhoms like the ones ash has for sale


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like my Peruvian HighBack...Definitely not a Spilo....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's just a rhom - all you can say about it (perhaps, if you know the collection place) is where it comes from, making it a Xingu rhom, Peruvian rhom, Guyana rhom, etc.

All other names, like high back rhom, diamond rhom etc. are just descriptions based on exterior characteristics, with no more value than super red, ruby red spilo, gold spilo and so on...


----------

